# Those with kindle 3 keyboard and kindle paperwhite with covers...



## higgsbroson (Feb 7, 2013)

Does the kindle paperwhite fit in kindle 3 keyboard cover?

I have an Oberon cover that I don't want to ditch if I'm buying a paperwhite. Can someone confirm if it fits/doesn't fit?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The physical size of the PW and Voyage are much smaller than the keyboard . . . so I doubt it.


----------



## higgsbroson (Feb 7, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The physical size of the PW and Voyage are much smaller than the keyboard . . . so I doubt it.


Oh..that's bad news then. Really love my kindle cover. I've looked at the dimensions and still wished it would fit...but if someone can physically confirm I can move on.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a K3 Oberon and I just put my older PW1 in there so you can see it won't work. I took a pic real quick. The top corner doesn't even touch the PW.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I suppose you could use velcro on the cover and kindle, but I can't think it would look very good.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

You could center it and add velcro, which is actually very easy, but you'd have a lot of extra space along the sides.

I'd personally take it as an excuse to buy a new cover.


----------

